# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  Bamboo Mouthwash ดัดฟัน ปากเหม็น คราบหินปูน เพื่อนไม่คุยด้วย!!! แบมบูช่วยได้

## nuialone

*Bamboo Mouthwash**น้ำยาบ้วนปากจากเยื่อไผ่ ดับกลิ่นปาก แก้ฟันเหลือง ขจัดหินปูน แบมบูช่วยได้*  
Bamboo mouthwash*เลขที่ใบรับแจ้ง 10-2-5712989

**น้ำยาบ้วนปาก Bamboo Mouthwash  สารสกัดพิเศษจาก #?เยื่อไผ่ น้ำยาบ้วนปากสูตรผสมสารสกัดจากธรรมชาติ เพื่อเพิ่มการดูแลสุขภาพช่องปากและฟันให้ได้ผลดียิ่งขึ้น*
*ไม่มีส่วนผสมของแอลกอฮอล์*
*ลมหายใจสดชื่น*
*ทำความสะอาดได้ทั่วถึง*
*ลดคราบพลัด*
*ลดการสะสมของแบ๊คทีเรีย*
*ป้องกันฟันผุ*
*ระงับกลิ่นปาก*
*ป้องกันปัญหาสุขภาพเหงือก

*1.Bamboo Mouthwash ไม่แสบปาก - ผู้ใช้หลายๆคนเคยใช้ น้ำยาบ้วนปาก ที่มีขายตามท้องตลาดทั่วไป ลูกค้าส่วนใหญ่มักบอกว่า แสบปาก แต่พอได้มาลองใช้ Bamboo Mouthwash แบมบู เม้าท์วอช ต่างบอกเป็นเสียงเดียวกันว่า ไม่แสบปาก รู้สึกนุ่มนวลมวลอยู่ในปาก และ เป็นวิธีทำให้ฟันขาว อีกต่างหาก

2.Bamoo Mouthwash ทำให้อะไรก็ไม่รู้ออกมาจากปาก- นี่คือคำพูดแรกๆของคนส่วนใหญ่ที่ได้ลองน้ำยาบ้วนปาก Bamboo Mouthwash (แบมบู เม้าท์วอช) พอหลังจากกลั้วปากแล้วบ้วนออกมา มันมีเมือกดำๆ ออกมาด้วยแหละ แบบนี้ลูกค้าต้องลองเองแล้วนะคะ

3.Bamboo Mouthwash ทำให้รู้สึกมั่นใจเวลาพูดมากขึ้น - คนที่มีกลิ่นปาก สูบบุรี เพิ่งทานอาหารเสร็จ ต้องได้ใช้ Bamboo Mouthwash (แบมบู เม้าท์วอช ) ก่อนถึงจะมั่นใจมากขึ้น จะพรีเซนต์งาน คุยกับลูกค้า พก Bamboo Mouhtwash เท่ากับพกความมั่นใจครับ

4.Bamboo Mouthwash ได้รับการรับรองจาก อย.- ผลิตภัณฑ์ที่ดีควรได้รับเลขที่ใบแจ้งจากองค์การอาหารและยานะคะ และ Bamboo Mouthwash (แบมบู เม้าท์วอช) ก็ได้รับเลขที่ใบแจ้งเรียบร้อย 10-2-5712989 มั่นใจใช้ แบมบู เม้าท์วอช

5.*สิ่งที่สำคัญอีกอย่างหนึ่งที่ทำให้* Bamboo Mouthwash (แบมบู เม้าท์วอช) ขายดีอันดับหนึ่งเพราะเป็นการบอกปากต่อปากครับ เพื่อนใช้ดีบอกคนที่รู้จักต่อๆกันไป ทำให้รู้จักเป็นวงกว้าง และดังถึงต่างประเทศวันนี้คุณมั่นใจได้เลยครับว่า น้ำยาบ้วนปากBamboo Mouthwash แบมบู เม้าท์วอช เป็นผลิตภัณฑ์ที่มีคุณภาพได้รับการรับรองอย่างถูกต้อง ผลิตโดยบริษัทคุณภาพจากประเทศไต้หวัน
ได้รับ อย. เรียบร้อย ครับ[img height=778 width=742]http://i.imgur.com/VQEMeDj.jpg[/img]


[img height=496 width=344]http://i.imgur.com/jzP9M7p.jpg[/img][img height=504 width=404]http://i.imgur.com/PCOSzk9.jpg[/img]


*วิธีใช้*
ใช้น้ำยาบ้วนปาก ครึ่งฝา โดยไม่ต้องผสมน้ำ ใช้ระยะเวลา 30 วินาที ใช้ทุกครั้งที่ตื่นนอนหรือหลังมื้ออาหาร และก่อนนอน ปริมาตรสุทธิ 300 มล.
****โปรดระวังของลอกเลียนแบบ****
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*#?โปรโมชั่นราคาพิเศษ!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
ชุดสุดคุ้ม (ฟันขาว+ไร้คราบหินปูน)
น้ำยาบ้วนปาก Bamboo + ยาสีฟัน Hydent  
เพียง ชุดละ 750฿ เท่านั้น

*
น้ำยาบ้วนปากBamboo*
- สั่งซื้อ 1 ขวด 450฿
- สั่งซื้อ 2 ขวดขึ้นไป เหลือเพียง ขวดละ 390฿ เท่านั้น
(ราคาปกติ ขวดละ 590฿)
?#?ส่งฟรีEMSทั่วประเทศ 
สินค้าพร้อมส่งทุกวันจันทร์-เสาร์ครับ
(รับของภายใน 1-2 วัน)

------------------------------------------------------

[font=verdana][size=1.45em]สนใจติดต่อปรึกษา
สั่งปุ๊บ โอนเงินปั๊บ รีบจัดส่งให้ไว๊ไว..บริการหลังการขาย สนใจ/ติดต่อ/สั่งซื้อสินค้า
Tel. 062-961-1566 (หนุ่ย ครับ)
Line: nuialone
แอดไลน์อัตโนมัติ http://line.me/ti/p/~nuialone
Fanpage :: www.facebook.com/BambooMouthwashHybeauty
website : www.bamboomouthwashbynui.lnwshop.com
[img height=528 width=634]http://i.imgur.com/VIAjHI1.jpg[/img]

bamboomouthwash, แบมบู, น้ำยาบ้วนปากแบมบู, น้ำยาบ้วนปากbamboo, Bamboo Mouthwash น้ำยาบ้วนปากสกัดจากเยื่อไผ่,จัดฟัน,ดัดฟัน,ทันตกรรม

----------


## nuialone

**ผ่านการการันตรีจาก SGS Test Report (สถาบันทดสอบความปลอดภัยด้านสารเคมี) 
จึงสามารถใช้ได้ทุกเพศ ทุกวัย ไม่เป็นอันตรายกับสุขภาพช่องปากและสิ่งแวดล้อม**
วิธีใช้: ใช้น้ำยาบ้วนปากครึ่งฝา โดยไม่ต้องผสมน้ำ อมไว้ในปากอย่างน้อย 30 วินาที ใช้ทุกครั้งหลังมื้ออาหารและหลังแปรงฟัน

*สนใจคลิก*
www.facebook.com/BambooMouthwashHybeauty[size=1em]
www.bamboomouthwashbynui.lnwshop.com[/size]

----------


## nuialone

**ผ่านการการันตรีจาก SGS Test Report (สถาบันทดสอบความปลอดภัยด้านสารเคมี) 
จึงสามารถใช้ได้ทุกเพศ ทุกวัย ไม่เป็นอันตรายกับสุขภาพช่องปากและสิ่งแวดล้อม**
วิธีใช้: ใช้น้ำยาบ้วนปากครึ่งฝา โดยไม่ต้องผสมน้ำ อมไว้ในปากอย่างน้อย 30 วินาที ใช้ทุกครั้งหลังมื้ออาหารและหลังแปรงฟัน

*สนใจคลิก*
www.facebook.com/BambooMouthwashHybeauty
www.bamboomouthwashbynui.lnwshop.com

----------


## nuialone

Bamboo mouthwash น้ำยาบ้วนปาก 
สารสกัดพิเศษจากต้นไผ่ 
-ขจัดคราบพลัดตามซอกฟันที่ติดลึก
-กลิ่นปากหอมสดชื่น
-ไม่มีสารแอลกอฮอลล์ ไม่แสบปาก
-ขจัดแบคทีเรีย 99.99%
-ทำความสะอาดได้ยอดเยี่ยม
เหมาะสำหรับทุกเพศทุก
*สนใจคลิก*
www.facebook.com/BambooMouthwashHybeauty
www.bamboomouthwashbynui.lnwshop.com

----------


## nuialone

##เด็กใช้ได้ ผู้ใหญ่ใช้ดี ไม่แสบปาก##
Bamboo mouthwash 
**เลขที่ใบรับแจ้ง 10-2-5712989**
# น้ำยาบ้วนปาก#Bamboo mouthwash
- สารสกัดพิเศษจาก # เยื่อไผ่ น้ำยาบ้วนปากสูตรผสมสารสกัดจากธรรมชาติ เพื่อเพิ่มการดูแลสุขภาพช่องปากและฟันให้ได้ผลดียิ่งขึ้น
**ไม่มีส่วนผสมของแอลกอฮอล์**
*สนใจคลิก*
www.facebook.com/BambooMouthwashHybeauty
www.bamboomouthwashbynui.lnwshop.com

----------


## nuialone

*สนใจคลิก*
www.facebook.com/BambooMouthwashHybeauty
www.bamboomouthwashbynui.lnwshop.com

----------


## nuialone

*สนใจคลิก*
แอดไลน์สอบถามคลิก  http://goo.gl/oUz7hV

www.facebook.com/BambooMouthwashHybeauty
www.bamboomouthwashbynui.lnwshop.com

----------


## nuialone

*สนใจคลิก*
www.facebook.com/BambooMouthwashHybeauty
www.bamboomouthwashbynui.lnwshop.com

----------


## nuialone

*สนใจคลิก*

สอบถามทางไลน์  http://goo.gl/9UwNkd
เพจ www.facebook.com/BambooMouthwashHybeauty
เวปไซค์ www.bamboomouthwashbynui.lnwshop.com

----------


## nuialone

**ผ่านการการันตรีจาก SGS Test Report (สถาบันทดสอบความปลอดภัยด้านสารเคมี) 
จึงสามารถใช้ได้ทุกเพศ ทุกวัย ไม่เป็นอันตรายกับสุขภาพช่องปากและสิ่งแวดล้อม**
วิธีใช้: ใช้น้ำยาบ้วนปากครึ่งฝา โดยไม่ต้องผสมน้ำ อมไว้ในปากอย่างน้อย 30 วินาที ใช้ทุกครั้งหลังมื้ออาหารและหลังแปรงฟัน

*สนใจคลิก*
www.facebook.com/BambooMouthwashHybeauty
www.bamboomouthwashbynui.lnwshop.com

----------


## nuialone

*สนใจคลิก*
แฟนเพจ www.facebook.com/BambooMouthwashHybeauty
เวปไซค์ www.bamboomouthwashbynui.lnwshop.com

----------


## nuialone

*สนใจคลิก*
แฟนเพจ  www.facebook.com/BambooMouthwashHybeauty
เวปไซค์ www.bamboomouthwashbynui.lnwshop.com

----------


## nuialone

*สนใจคลิก*
www.facebook.com/BambooMouthwashHybeauty
www.bamboomouthwashbynui.lnwshop.com

----------


## nuialone

*สนใจคลิก*
www.facebook.com/BambooMouthwashHybeauty
www.bamboomouthwashbynui.lnwshop.com

----------


## nuialone

**ผ่านการการันตรีจาก SGS Test Report (สถาบันทดสอบความปลอดภัยด้านสารเคมี) 
จึงสามารถใช้ได้ทุกเพศ ทุกวัย ไม่เป็นอันตรายกับสุขภาพช่องปากและสิ่งแวดล้อม**
วิธีใช้: ใช้น้ำยาบ้วนปากครึ่งฝา โดยไม่ต้องผสมน้ำ อมไว้ในปากอย่างน้อย 30 วินาที ใช้ทุกครั้งหลังมื้ออาหารและหลังแปรงฟัน

*สนใจคลิก*
www.facebook.com/BambooMouthwashHybeauty
www.bamboomouthwashbynui.lnwshop.com

----------


## nuialone

**ผ่านการการันตรีจาก SGS Test Report (สถาบันทดสอบความปลอดภัยด้านสารเคมี) 
จึงสามารถใช้ได้ทุกเพศ ทุกวัย ไม่เป็นอันตรายกับสุขภาพช่องปากและสิ่งแวดล้อม**
วิธีใช้: ใช้น้ำยาบ้วนปากครึ่งฝา โดยไม่ต้องผสมน้ำ อมไว้ในปากอย่างน้อย 30 วินาที ใช้ทุกครั้งหลังมื้ออาหารและหลังแปรงฟัน

*สนใจคลิก*
www.facebook.com/BambooMouthwashHybeauty
www.bamboomouthwashbynui.lnwshop.com

----------


## nuialone

**ผ่านการการันตรีจาก SGS Test Report (สถาบันทดสอบความปลอดภัยด้านสารเคมี) 
จึงสามารถใช้ได้ทุกเพศ ทุกวัย ไม่เป็นอันตรายกับสุขภาพช่องปากและสิ่งแวดล้อม**
วิธีใช้: ใช้น้ำยาบ้วนปากครึ่งฝา โดยไม่ต้องผสมน้ำ อมไว้ในปากอย่างน้อย 30 วินาที ใช้ทุกครั้งหลังมื้ออาหารและหลังแปรงฟัน

*สนใจคลิก*
www.facebook.com/BambooMouthwashHybeauty
www.bamboomouthwashbynui.lnwshop.com

----------


## nuialone

**ผ่านการการันตรีจาก SGS Test Report (สถาบันทดสอบความปลอดภัยด้านสารเคมี) 
จึงสามารถใช้ได้ทุกเพศ ทุกวัย ไม่เป็นอันตรายกับสุขภาพช่องปากและสิ่งแวดล้อม**
วิธีใช้: ใช้น้ำยาบ้วนปากครึ่งฝา โดยไม่ต้องผสมน้ำ อมไว้ในปากอย่างน้อย 30 วินาที ใช้ทุกครั้งหลังมื้ออาหารและหลังแปรงฟัน

*สนใจคลิก*
www.facebook.com/BambooMouthwashHybeauty
www.bamboomouthwashbynui.lnwshop.com

----------


## nuialone

**ผ่านการการันตรีจาก SGS Test Report (สถาบันทดสอบความปลอดภัยด้านสารเคมี) 
จึงสามารถใช้ได้ทุกเพศ ทุกวัย ไม่เป็นอันตรายกับสุขภาพช่องปากและสิ่งแวดล้อม**
วิธีใช้: ใช้น้ำยาบ้วนปากครึ่งฝา โดยไม่ต้องผสมน้ำ อมไว้ในปากอย่างน้อย 30 วินาที ใช้ทุกครั้งหลังมื้ออาหารและหลังแปรงฟัน

*สนใจคลิก*
www.facebook.com/BambooMouthwashHybeauty
www.bamboomouthwashbynui.lnwshop.com

----------


## nuialone

**ผ่านการการันตรีจาก SGS Test Report (สถาบันทดสอบความปลอดภัยด้านสารเคมี) 
จึงสามารถใช้ได้ทุกเพศ ทุกวัย ไม่เป็นอันตรายกับสุขภาพช่องปากและสิ่งแวดล้อม**
วิธีใช้: ใช้น้ำยาบ้วนปากครึ่งฝา โดยไม่ต้องผสมน้ำ อมไว้ในปากอย่างน้อย 30 วินาที ใช้ทุกครั้งหลังมื้ออาหารและหลังแปรงฟัน

*สนใจคลิก*
www.facebook.com/BambooMouthwashHybeauty
www.bamboomouthwashbynui.lnwshop.com

----------


## nuialone

หลังจากที่ได้เริ่มขายผลิตภัณฑ์น้ำยาบ้วนปากแบมบู Bamboo Mouthwash มาได้สักระยะหนึ่งแล้ว  เราพบว่าลูกค้าที่ใช้สินค้าเรามีทุกเพศ ทุกวัย ปัญหาที่พบบ่อยมากที่สุดในกลุ่มลูกค้าก็คือลูกค้าไม่สามารถทำความสะอาดสิ่งสกปรกในช่องปากได้ไม่ทั่วถึง ทำให้มีกลิ่นปาก ปากเหม็น ฟันเหลือง คราบหินปูนเกาะติด  ผลิตภัณฑ์ที่เราขายอยู่นี้ตอบโจทย์กับความต้องการของลูกค้า  และเราเห็นว่าต้องมีผู้คนอีกมากมายที่ประสบปัญหานี้อยู่แน่นอน เรามาดูกันว่ามีความเป็นมาอย่างไร

ความเป็นมาของผลิตภัณฑ์น้ำยาบ้วนปากแบมบู Bamboo Mouthwash สกัดจากต้นไผ่ธรรมชาติปลอดถัย 100%  นำเข้าจากประเทศใต้หวัน  เปิดกตัวอย่างเป็นทางการที่สยามพารากอนในปี 2557 ต่อมาได้เกิดกระแสที่ดังที่สุดขึ้นทำให้ยอดขายพุ่งสูงขึ้นมีการสั่งซื้อมากกว่า 1,000 ขวด ต่อวัน ทำให้สินค้าขาดตลาดอย่างต่อเนื่อง บริษัทได้จึงเพิ่มการผลิตที่ประเทศใต้หวันสูงขึ้นถึง 4 เท่า มาดูกันว่า ทำไมจึงขายดีขนาดนี้

น้ำยาบ้วนปากแบมบู Bamboo Mouthwash ผลิตภัณฑ์ที่สกัดจากธรรมชาติแท้ 100% คุณประโยชน์ที่ได้รับ ช่วยในเรื่องของการสะสมของแบคีเรียทำลายแบคทีเรียได้ 99.99%  ไม่แสบปากไม่ร้อนในไม่มีส่วนผสมของแอลกอฮอล์ ทำความสะอาดได้ทั่วถึง  ทำให้เกิดฟันขาวยิ่งขึ้น  ช่วยในเรื่องป้องกันปัญหาของสุขภาพเหงือก ป้องกันฟันผุไม่มีส่วนผสมของน้ำตาล  ระงับกลิ่นปาก  ดับกลิ่นปาก  ลดคราบพลัส เหมาะสำหรับทุกเพศ ทุกวัย  

เป็นไงบ้างครับคุณประโยชน์ของ  น้ำยาบ้วนปากแบมบู Bamboo Mouthwash  สุดยอดเลยใช่ไหมครับ  อย่าพลาดใครที่ยังไม่ได้พิสูจน์รีบเลยครับ  เพราะจะพลาดสิ่งที่มหัศจรรย์มากๆ 

ตอนนี้น้ำยาบ้วนปากแบมบู Bamboo Mouthwash  เป็นที่นิยมแพร่หลายในทุกภูมิภาคของประเทศไทย  และขยายไปในต่างประเทศเพราะผลลัพธ์ที่ได้เป็นตัวการันตีในคุณภาพทำให้สินค้าตัวนี้ขายดิบ ขายดีลูกค้าสั่งซื้อซ้ำอัตโนมัติ  เห็นผลลัพธ์ทุกราย  ใครๆก็ใช้  ใช้แล้วไม่ผิดหวัง  

*สนใจคลิก*
www.facebook.com/BambooMouthwashHybeauty
www.bamboomouthwashbynui.lnwshop.com

----------


## nuialone

*สนใจคลิก*
www.facebook.com/BambooMouthwashHybeauty
www.bamboomouthwashbynui.lnwshop.com

----------


## nuialone

หลังจากที่ได้เริ่มขายผลิตภัณฑ์น้ำยาบ้วนปากแบมบู Bamboo Mouthwash มาได้สักระยะหนึ่งแล้ว  เราพบว่าลูกค้าที่ใช้สินค้าเรามีทุกเพศ ทุกวัย ปัญหาที่พบบ่อยมากที่สุดในกลุ่มลูกค้าก็คือลูกค้าไม่สามารถทำความสะอาดสิ่งสกปรกในช่องปากได้ไม่ทั่วถึง ทำให้มีกลิ่นปาก ปากเหม็น ฟันเหลือง คราบหินปูนเกาะติด  ผลิตภัณฑ์ที่เราขายอยู่นี้ตอบโจทย์กับความต้องการของลูกค้า  และเราเห็นว่าต้องมีผู้คนอีกมากมายที่ประสบปัญหานี้อยู่แน่นอน เรามาดูกันว่ามีความเป็นมาอย่างไร

ความเป็นมาของผลิตภัณฑ์น้ำยาบ้วนปากแบมบู Bamboo Mouthwash สกัดจากต้นไผ่ธรรมชาติปลอดถัย 100%  นำเข้าจากประเทศใต้หวัน  เปิดกตัวอย่างเป็นทางการที่สยามพารากอนในปี 2557 ต่อมาได้เกิดกระแสที่ดังที่สุดขึ้นทำให้ยอดขายพุ่งสูงขึ้นมีการสั่งซื้อมากกว่า 1,000 ขวด ต่อวัน ทำให้สินค้าขาดตลาดอย่างต่อเนื่อง บริษัทได้จึงเพิ่มการผลิตที่ประเทศใต้หวันสูงขึ้นถึง 4 เท่า มาดูกันว่า ทำไมจึงขายดีขนาดนี้

น้ำยาบ้วนปากแบมบู Bamboo Mouthwash ผลิตภัณฑ์ที่สกัดจากธรรมชาติแท้ 100% คุณประโยชน์ที่ได้รับ ช่วยในเรื่องของการสะสมของแบคีเรียทำลายแบคทีเรียได้ 99.99%  ไม่แสบปากไม่ร้อนในไม่มีส่วนผสมของแอลกอฮอล์ ทำความสะอาดได้ทั่วถึง  ทำให้เกิดฟันขาวยิ่งขึ้น  ช่วยในเรื่องป้องกันปัญหาของสุขภาพเหงือก ป้องกันฟันผุไม่มีส่วนผสมของน้ำตาล  ระงับกลิ่นปาก  ดับกลิ่นปาก  ลดคราบพลัส เหมาะสำหรับทุกเพศ ทุกวัย  

เป็นไงบ้างครับคุณประโยชน์ของ  น้ำยาบ้วนปากแบมบู Bamboo Mouthwash  สุดยอดเลยใช่ไหมครับ  อย่าพลาดใครที่ยังไม่ได้พิสูจน์รีบเลยครับ  เพราะจะพลาดสิ่งที่มหัศจรรย์มากๆ 

ตอนนี้น้ำยาบ้วนปากแบมบู Bamboo Mouthwash  เป็นที่นิยมแพร่หลายในทุกภูมิภาคของประเทศไทย  และขยายไปในต่างประเทศเพราะผลลัพธ์ที่ได้เป็นตัวการันตีในคุณภาพทำให้สินค้าตัวนี้ขายดิบ ขายดีลูกค้าสั่งซื้อซ้ำอัตโนมัติ  เห็นผลลัพธ์ทุกราย  ใครๆก็ใช้  ใช้แล้วไม่ผิดหวัง  

*สนใจคลิก*
www.facebook.com/BambooMouthwashHybeauty
www.bamboomouthwashbynui.lnwshop.com

----------


## nuialone

**ผ่านการการันตรีจาก SGS Test Report (สถาบันทดสอบความปลอดภัยด้านสารเคมี) 
จึงสามารถใช้ได้ทุกเพศ ทุกวัย ไม่เป็นอันตรายกับสุขภาพช่องปากและสิ่งแวดล้อม**
วิธีใช้: ใช้น้ำยาบ้วนปากครึ่งฝา โดยไม่ต้องผสมน้ำ อมไว้ในปากอย่างน้อย 30 วินาที ใช้ทุกครั้งหลังมื้ออาหารและหลังแปรงฟัน

*สนใจคลิก*
www.facebook.com/BambooMouthwashHybeauty
www.bamboomouthwashbynui.lnwshop.com

----------


## nuialone

**ผ่านการการันตรีจาก SGS Test Report (สถาบันทดสอบความปลอดภัยด้านสารเคมี) 
จึงสามารถใช้ได้ทุกเพศ ทุกวัย ไม่เป็นอันตรายกับสุขภาพช่องปากและสิ่งแวดล้อม**
วิธีใช้: ใช้น้ำยาบ้วนปากครึ่งฝา โดยไม่ต้องผสมน้ำ อมไว้ในปากอย่างน้อย 30 วินาที ใช้ทุกครั้งหลังมื้ออาหารและหลังแปรงฟัน

*สนใจคลิก*
น้ำยาบ้วนปากแบมบู

----------

